# OpenGts,Java,Ant, tomcat



## Peseta3 (16. Jan 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin neu auf dem Gebiet.
Möchte ein GPS Ortungsportal erstellen mit OpenGTS.

Dazu muß man Java, Ant, und Tomcat installieren.
Java hab ich, bei Ant bleib ich zur Zeit hängen, vielleicht habt Ihr da ein Tipp für mich.

Hab Ant im Verzeichnis C:\Programme\Java\Ant\bin kopiert.
Und die endsprechenden Umgebungsvariablen im System eingetragen.
Also in den Systemvariablen.


ANT_HOME      ----   C:\Programme\Java\Ant\bin
JAVA_HOME     ----   C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6\bin
Path               ----   %PATH%;%ANT_HOME%\bin;%JAVA_HOME%\bin

nun wollte ich im dos Fenster ant -version eingeben.
funktioniert aber nicht.
hmm
was mach ich nur falsch
vielleicht habt ihr ne Ahnung


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jan 2010)

javac -version sollte auch Schief gehen.

Die Home - Variablen sind laut Konvention ohne bin -Verzeichnis

Im Path wird das bin zum Home Verzeichnis dazugeschrieben.

Wenn du dir Path ausgeben lässt steht in deinem Fall das Verzeichnis zu Ant\bin\bin, was ein bin zuviel ist.


```
ANT_HOME ---- C:\Programme\Java\Ant
JAVA_HOME ---- C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6
Path ---- %PATH%;%ANT_HOME%\bin;%JAVA_HOME%\bin
```

Sollte das ganze heißen.


----------



## Peseta3 (18. Jan 2010)

Ja alles klar vielen dank.
komme trotzdem nicht weiter, warscheinlich ist mein system schön völlig verhunst.


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2010)

Starte Windows mal neu


----------



## Peseta3 (12. Feb 2010)

Kann mir jemand bei der Installation von OPENGTS behilflich sein?


----------



## Ausnahmsweise (12. Feb 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/15673-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html#post96071


----------



## Peseta3 (6. Mrz 2010)

wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde würd ich hier nicht meine Fragen stellen und um Hilfe bitten, ich bin auch nicht plöd, natürlich hab ich schon gegooglt. Aber eben nichts passendes gefunden deshalb bitte ich ja auch euch um Hilfe.
Aber da bin ich hier wohl fasch wenn ich ständig dis hier bekommen.

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/15673-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html#post96071

Vielen dank an die die mir wwenigstens versucht haben zu helfen:bahnhof:
:bahnhof::applaus:


----------



## karl0815 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Peseta3,

Versuch's mal hier RTS Taxiserviceges.m.b.H 
Die Leute erreichst Du unter office@rts-taxi.de . Nach langen Eigenversuchen habe ich mir dort einen Account
genommen. Ich betreibe dort mein Fahrtenbuch und meine Diebstahlsicherung zur besten zufriedenheit. 
Der Vorteil daran die haben auch die nötige Hardware dazu und ich habe keine SMS kosten.

mfg karl


----------



## Peseta3 (13. Mai 2010)

ich möchte ein eigenes Portal in Leben rufen:toll:


----------

